# 2007 Honda Foreman 500 Snorkel



## Guest

Just like the title says. I just finished my homemade snorkel. It is 2" all the way from the box up...


----------



## lilbigtonka

did you rejet or have to...my gf did her own snorkel but she ran hers to the middle of the bike not the side she did very good for her first time she was doing hers while i was doing the brute.......


----------



## Guest

I ran it sitting there, not sure if I am going to have to rejet or not. I will know once I ride it..


----------



## rubiconrider

hey how'd you go into the airbox. when i did mine i used a 1.5" 45* fitting into the factory airbox rubber coupler


----------



## Guest

rubiconrider said:


> hey how'd you go into the airbox. when i did mine i used a 1.5" 45* fitting into the factory airbox rubber coupler


1.5" to 2" coupling.... the 1.5" fits nice and tight into the factory rubber boot on the outside of the box..


----------



## joemel

looks good i didnt have to rejet mine or i should say i havent yet ant i have a hmf it just runs a lil funny when its cold after that its all good


----------

